# FreeBSD + Tyan s2927



## malexe (Aug 19, 2009)

Ok, so I am building a computer with the Tyan S2927 motherboard. I got FreeBSD 7.2 installed on it. Pretty much everything has been detected, except the smbus (as usual, I need to specify the correct driver for that one) and another one that I am completly clueless as what it is.

device = MCP55 Memory Controller
class = memory
subclass = RAM

So I am currently looking as to what is a Memory Controller.

Any of you can tell me what it is ?

Thanks


----------

